
NASA Is Giving Away Retro Space Travel Posters for Free - JohnHammersley
http://thescienceexplorer.com/universe/nasa-giving-away-retro-space-travel-posters-free-0
======
JohnHammersley
"Imagination is our window into the future. At NASA/JPL we strive to be bold
in advancing the edge of possibility so that someday, with the help of new
generations of innovators and explorers, these visions of the future can
become a reality. As you look through these images of imaginative travel
destinations, remember that you can be an architect of the future." \- excerpt
from the official home of the posters[1].

[1] [http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-
future/](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-future/)

------
DrScump
blogspam of:

[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-
future/](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-future/)

